# Pomace Olive Oil



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

Does Pomace grade olive oil just trace faster? or am I just doing something wrong? My first attempt was working warmer that I normally do. Today I did everything room temp and had the same results. I have used the Virgin grade and it stays thin for as long as I need to get the PVC pipes. The pomace grade I have ended up with pudding and mashed potatoes very quickly. Can I do something to reduce rapid trace?

Linda


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes, Pomace olive is known to cause a fast trace or even soap on a stick.. one of the reasons I dislike using it.. 
Barb


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

That is good to know! I have only been using the Virgin OO myself with no problems.
*MICHELLE*


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh! So that is why I have been having more problems lately. My mother sold me a whole bunch of pomace olive oil for $5 a gallon and everything seems to be moving faster.

I too would like any advice on how to slow down trace on this stuff. The price is just to good to say no to. I may just have to use it with scents I know move very slowly.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Another question on the pomace OO...a friend of mine was soaping with some recently and found that her soap turned out (in her words) "spongier" than usual, and switching from virgin OO to pomace was the only thing she changed in her recipe. (I think it happened more than once, too.) Anyone else experience that?


----------



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

If I used a whisk instead of my stick blender would that slow trace? But would it blend things enough that it will definately not have problems saponifying?

Linda


----------



## goat girl (Dec 11, 2007)

I am the "friend of Hsmof4". When I switched from regular olive oil--that had some pomace to "REALLY Cheap 100% pomace oil, my soap became spongie. I had the same result of spongier soap several times. I checked lye calculators and they "said" there would be no difference, but my experience tells me something else. I gave up on the really cheap stuff and now use the Extra Virgin olive oil, and my soap is nice and hard again.
christine


----------



## Seamus (Apr 9, 2009)

Besides the quality of the oil, what is the difference between pomace and virgin OO? When I hear the word pomace, I think of abrasive. Does the pomace OO have an abrasive quality to it? By the way, I really enjoy this area of the site! I'm a fairly new soaper and have found it most helpful and good reading!


----------



## soapmama (Mar 4, 2009)

I used pomace olive oil for years when I had a soap shop in Alaska and made ALOT of soap. I stirred my soap with kitchenaid mixers (8 of them lined up on our counter in our shop) and it worked beautifully. It was a slower stir than a stick blender. Pomace is the last pressing of the olice so it is thicker and contains a bit of pit in it, I believe. I would buy it up at that price and use a slower stirring method. I never experienced spongy soap so can't comment on that problem.

Molly
www.blackberrymoonfarm.com


----------



## Terri-Lynn (Nov 7, 2007)

I use pomace whenever I can get it...it does trace faster but I've never had it feel different in a finished bar. I don't use olive at more than 30% so maybe if there was a higher % I would notice a spongier texture.


----------



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

Spongey? Does it depend on your FO? I do some bars that are 100% Olive Oil and have not had problems with the Pomace being spongey. Only problem that I have noticed is fast trace. Molly thanks for the tip -- I am going to try again on Thursday when I normally soap....hoping that this at least in part solves my problem!

Linda


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Seamus,
I think that you are thinking of "pumice" (a volcanic rock that floats, and is ground very fine to use as an abrasive in all sorts of things) as opposed to "pOmAce." Interesting comment on what pomace olive oil is here: http://www.eat-online.net/english/education/olive_oil/olive_pomace_oil.htm .... which kind of explains why it would be so cheap.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I have only ever used pomace. I occasionally use a stick blender, depending on other factors. But my normal recipe with 30% pomace traces just fine stirring by hand and I still have time to play depending on the fo.


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't think it is usually $5/ gallon. She got it drastically reduced at a Cash and Carry and went to every one of their stores in the state practically to snap up everything she could find. She used it for her marinade business but no longer needs so much. I give her two bars of soap for the trade of one gallon of Olive Oil.


----------



## Seamus (Apr 9, 2009)

hsmomof4 said:


> Seamus,
> I think that you are thinking of "pumice" (a volcanic rock that floats, and is ground very fine to use as an abrasive in all sorts of things) as opposed to "pOmAce." Interesting comment on what pomace olive oil is here: http://www.eat-online.net/english/education/olive_oil/olive_pomace_oil.htm .... which kind of explains why it would be so cheap.


Thank you  I think you're right, that's what I'm thinking! Thank you also for posting the link, very interesting.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

I use pomace- at 50%. The only times I have had sponginess is when I had a false trace. It can move faster depending on the FO/EO, but I mix up to 1/2 c of melted oils with the FO before I start and that usually keeps it at a reasonable speed. I use a stick blender, but it isn't very powerful. I use a 33% lye solution. Our Cash & Carry sells it for 10-13 a gallon. The price used to be much lower, but the olive crisis in the last 2 years and fuel prices drove the price up. The main advantage of using EV is color- pomace makes a darker soap, especially w/goat milk.


----------



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks Molly! I made several batches of castile soap last night and just used a whisk, emulsion didn't take long, I got everything together and into my tubes -- just perfect! I really don't see sponginess unless I mix with other oils then it takes forever to get out of the molds.

Linda


----------



## soapmama (Mar 4, 2009)

You are very welcome! Glad it's working out for you. I used to buy it in 55 gallon drums but have since switched to canola.

Molly


----------

